# Donida Farms Baroque Horse Show



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

June 25th. 
She won first and champion in Gypsy Mares Halter
She won first in Gypsy Color
she won first in Dressage Suitability
She won first in Gypsy Drum and Cob under saddle W/T
she won first in her second (red outfit) costume class
She won second in her first costume class. 
I'M SO PROUD OF HER!!!!!!!!

Here's some pictures!


----------



## thatgirlcaitlin (Feb 25, 2011)

That is one STUNNING mare! Congratulations!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Very nice photos and you two are utterly charming together. Now this isnt the mare that's pregnant, is it? Am I mixing you up with someone else? Wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

Stunning horse.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

OML...SHE IS GORGEOUS!...so glad you and Legs are doing great together.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> Very nice photos and you two are utterly charming together. Now this isnt the mare that's pregnant, is it? Am I mixing you up with someone else? Wouldn't be the first time.


No she's not pregnant. She will be next year IF Caleigh isn't pregnant. Caleigh 
(Clydesdale) was bred to Legacy's dad this year and didn't take after the second try and it's too late to breed with the stud since he's in shows now. Next year I'll be trying again when breeding opens and both her and baby in either case will be shown, registered, shown some more and make a name of themselves. 
I have a stud lined up for Legacy. I've met him and his foal crop as well as a few mares he's been bred with. Absolutely gorgeous babies, very showable and carry the Vanner in them to the T. They are beautiful. He is amazing as well. His temperament is that of a puppy and he is just willing to please. He's local as well and they will keep her and do AI at their facility so there will be no shipping involved. That is IF Caleigh doesn't take to the breeding next year. I would really like her to because I'd get another Drum I would eventually be able to show like Legacy, register pinto and what not. Same with if I bred Legacy however I'd like to get the size from Caleigh.


Secondly thank you everybody! She has done extremely well! I can only expect her best and although she does like to be a bratty teenager once in a while she's doing great for the training she has! Catches on to everything extremely well and her tricks are one of her best assets. In short she's a show off. At home she's a snuggly spoiled brat but stick her in a show and she'll strut (literally).


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

Wow, she is absolutely beautiful. Congratulations doing so well in the show.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

OMG She is absoloutly GORGEOUS!!! I am so jealous


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you and Thank you! I can't wait to get both of my big girls showing together! And hopefully in 2013 one will have baby in tow at the shows as well!


----------



## zurmdahl (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow that's wonderful, congratulations! She's gorgeous


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Beautiful mare, you two look wonderful together! Congrats on your job well done at your show!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you! It was a lot of fun! I plan on going again next year if the timing is right. There are two a year and this year the Virus shut one down so I went to the second one instead. If it's possible I'd like to attend both next year.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Congratulations, to the both of you!
And I am sure you never tire of hearing this so... she is *really* stunning!


----------



## serafina (May 5, 2011)

I can see how proud you are of her in these pics, and you SHOULD be! She's gorgeous and the two of you look terrific together. I <3 her feathering!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you! She keeps amazing me every time we work on a show.


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Stunning horse!
I love the costumes


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you


----------

